# MTS-01's continue to impress me



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks to SVS, I've been enjoying quite a few CD's from my collection that I haven't heard in years. 

I can't bring myself to listen to music if it isn't reproduced properly. Up until I purchased the SVS MTS-01's, I didn't bother listening to my favorite tracks. My first impressions about the new SVS towers were nothing in comparison to the musical experience of the past hour.

I dug up Damien Rice, O, a CD my wife picked up after watching the movie "Closer". Track 3 (I believe), The Blowers Daughter, was our first dance song. It's an acoustic arrangement that can be best described as haunting. I've never heard it as detailed and as emotional as I did tonight. The MTS-01's are all the reviews proclaim and more. My room has no treatments yet and the imaging is striking, I suppose I'm still a novice but I'm one extremely thrilled and impressed novice. I had no reason to stop the CD so I simply relaxed and enjoyed the rest of it. 

Next was Jeffrey Gains and his two versions of "In Your Eyes". I was rather embarrassed that I didn't bring any refreshments for Jeffrey as he was sitting right in front of me during the acoustic version of the song. The detail was phenomenal, such presence and the guitar plucks... I could go on.

The non acoustic version of that song gave me the greatest respect for SVS since they were kind enough to drop off a subwoofer at 1:00 AM (no, I'm not serious). I couldn't believe how the MTS-01's were reaching down and boldly expressing the lower octaves. You'd look for the sub, trust me.

What can I expect when I purchase a real CD player? I'm using my BDP-S550 to play CD's for the moment. How much better can these speakers get? I'm so anxious to pick up a decent amp and get the acoustic panels up, by then those high end SVS towers will be coming out... I can't wait!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

jmmdm2 said:


> Thanks to SVS, I've been enjoying quite a few CD's from my collection that I haven't heard in years.
> 
> I can't bring myself to listen to music if it isn't reproduced properly. Up until I purchased the SVS MTS-01's, I didn't bother listening to my favorite tracks. My first impressions about the new SVS towers were nothing in comparison to the musical experience of the past hour.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props - the MTS-01 really is a very compelling speaker. I run the M-series in my reference system with some decent upstream gear and full-on acoustic treatments and they do indeed deliver an astonishingly deep/wide sound stage with pinpoint imaging. Coherence is outstanding - credit the phase response which varies less than 40 degrees from 700-7 kHz. And the bass response is SVS pedigree - deep/clean/solid - they far exceeded my expectations and are quite solid to the mid-30 Hz region. Credit a complete baffle rise compensation - something other OEMs pass on in exchange for higher sensitivity. We took the high road and it pays off the second you hear the bass from the MTS-01 - tight and agile with no mid-bass bloat and much deeper than expected. :T


----------

